# comment inégrer une page html dans un mail Outlook 2011 ?



## hakin (10 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai envoyer une newsletter à une 50aine de personnes via outlook 2011.
Celle ci est en format html. Comment puis l'intégrer a un mail simplement.
Puis je écrire un message en plus de lintégration html?
Sinon comment insérer un jpeg avec un lien hypexte clickable dans un mail?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (10 Mai 2012)

Le plus simple, pour ce genre de choses, c'est de composer le message dans Word puis de l'envoyer. 
- soit via le menu "Fichier" > "Partager" > "Envoyer au format HTML" s'il est question d'un mailing simple (document unique). Attention toutefois au nombre max de destinataires par message admis par ton hébergeur.
- soit via le menu "Outils" > "Gestionnaire de publipostage" ce qui peut permettre un envoi totalement personnalisé.

Sinon, on peut aussi faire quelque chose de relativement convaincant en copiant et collant la page HTML voulue dans un nouveau message, même si c'est un peu plus aléatoire.

Pour ce qui est de la création d'un lien sur une image, même remède : dans un document Word, tu insères ton image (par glisser déposer, par exemple), tu la sélectionnes et tu crées ton lien (menu "Insertion" ou, plus simplement, Commande-K). Ensuite tu sélectionnes l'image et tu colles dans un nouveau message Outlook et hop !

------------------------------
Message du modérateur (Aliboron aussi) :

*Il est ici question de messagerie électronique, de liens hypertexte, donc on va dans le forum "Internet et réseau". Hop !*


----------

